# What is this looks like a very small spider



## BeinAl (May 24, 2014)

Is it a small hive bettle? 









EDIT... I just noticed you said the VMite was LARGER than this bug, so ignore my post.


----------



## mr0be (Mar 11, 2014)

This bug is much smaller than the SHB bug and it is not black
You have to look carefully to see these bugs on the board
The picture is magnified


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

At this time of year I am seeing quite a few woodlouse (roly-poly, pill bug, doodle bug...etc.) nymphs. They are especially attracted to dark damp locations, like you might have underneath the edges of a bottom board. Could you be seeing these, too? They are quick, dark grey in color and rather rapid for their size.


----------

